# What happened to the Junior series kits?



## TheAcadian (Apr 17, 2019)

Apparently a couple of months of not ordering some kits, and they've disappeared. Did I miss something? Were all the Junior series kits discontinued? I need the Junior George and Junior Gent kits, but they're nowhere to be found. What gives?


----------



## indytruks138 (Apr 17, 2019)

They are available on exoticblanks


----------



## TheAcadian (Apr 17, 2019)

indytruks138 said:


> They are available on exoticblanks



Only as Rollerballs. I need fountain pens.


----------



## indytruks138 (Apr 17, 2019)

TheAcadian said:


> indytruks138 said:
> 
> 
> > They are available on exoticblanks
> ...



I see the Jr. George in fountain pen kits:

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr.-George-Fountain-Pen-Kit-Antique-Silver.html
https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr.-George-Fountain-Pen-Kit-Antique-Brass.html


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2019)

You might find this informative and helpful:
https://youtu.be/pPfUKkN95Hg


Still in the formative stages, not all fountain front ends have been received.
Keep watching!!


----------



## TheAcadian (Apr 17, 2019)

indytruks138 said:


> TheAcadian said:
> 
> 
> > indytruks138 said:
> ...



Thanks, I just saw that too. I'm hoping the Jr. Gent II fountain pen hasn't been discontinued though.


----------



## TheAcadian (Apr 17, 2019)

ed4copies said:


> You might find this informative and helpful:
> https://youtu.be/pPfUKkN95Hg
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent! Hopefully the 10K gold will be in soon.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 29, 2019)

Rockler has the Jr Gent fountain pen


----------



## Burb (May 1, 2019)

www.ClassicNib.com carries the Gr George in RB & Ftn, as well as the Jr Joshua & Jr Aaron. Off all the junior-series pens I've turned. I love the Jr Joshua the best!!


----------

